# Can I replace a guide insert myself?



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

How difficult is this to do?

The insert (ceramic?) on the first guide from the reel seat on my 9' surf spinning rod had some sharp edges. I tried to use sandpaper, then a file to smooth these so they wouldn't cut my line.

Ended up cracking the insert and it fell out. Now I have a guide with bare metal and rougher edges that the insert had.

How do I repair this?

Where can I get the insert replacement?

I was planning on going down to the beach this coming Tuesday and now I can't use this rod until it's fixed. 

Unfortunately I didn't keep my receipt for warranty, and when I contacted the manufacturer they told me that warranty wouldn't cover this because it wasn't defective and I wasn't using it under normal conditions anyway... scheesh 

So can any of you rodbuilders help walk me through the repair?

Thanks guys!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

You can't replace the insert, you have to replace the guide itself. It's pretty easy actually, or you can have a shop do it. They would probably charge anywhere from 5-15 bucks to do it. I can explain how to replace it if you'd like.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

ok , the bad news is ; you can't replace just the insert ...
the good news is you can replace the whole guide 
do it yourself or take it to a tackle shop or a rod builder . last time i checked , it was cheaper to have a shop do it ; less tha n $20 ...


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

replace the whole rod.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

It's not difficult to replace the guide yourself and you'll learn something and get a little more self-sufficient in the process but if you want to use the rod right away, having a shop do it would be a lot faster.

What brand of rod or where did you buy it that it's not covered under the warranty?


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> replace the whole rod.


LMAO! Was thinking that, but I replaced my Daiwa with this one this past summer - wished I'd kept the Daiwa, too, and just put a new tip on it - DUH! 



Lightload said:


> What brand of rod or where did you buy it that it's not covered under the warranty?


It's a Pinnacle I picked up in a hurry at RDT in Buxton last summer when I broke the tip off my Daiwa at the point. I contacted Pinnacle at their website and I posted their response above. Oh well, live and learn...

Anyway, I contacted a local tackle shop and rod builder. He's going to fix it for me for $10 plus the cost of the guide. He told me the same thing - can't do the insert, have to replace the whole guide. It'll be done in 2-3 days from the time I drop it off.

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

CAn you replace an ceramic insert?,,,, yes, i have done many times,, is it easier than replacing a single guide ?,, no, but if you have a rod with nice wraps on the guides that will be hard to match. it will look better than trying to match the old wraps and it sure is a lot easier than replacing all the guides.... you just have to have a guide with the same insert as the one you are missing, remove it and glue it in the old guide frame. Email me if you are interested in the "how to" part,,,


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

toejam - sent you a Private Message - your email contact option is turned off.

I opening in the guide is either 1 7/8 or 1 13/16" What is it's "size"??


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Here ya go nothin to it... 

http://www.rodbuilding.org/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/5584/cat/506/page/1


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Now that is the trick, I feel enlightened after seeing that....That must be Daiwa's new Survivor series.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Puppy Mullet said:


> Here ya go nothin to it...


LMAO!!! I was thinking about wrapping the inside of the guide with duct tape so the line had a smooth surface to pass across - at least until I can get it repaired.

I don't think I'm ready to attempt this myself, besides I can't find an insert that will actually fit this guide it measures 1.8125" probably somewhere between a size 40 and 44 as best as I can tell. Oh, well I found a guy locally who can replace the guide in total. I just hope he can match the wraps on the rod so it's not too obvious.


----------

